# The deer are movin!



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been out the last couple of nights and man are the deer moving. I also set up my new bushnel trophy cam and it took 144 pics from last evening to noon today all deer. The deer were moving morning noon and night. No shooter bucks though, moved the cam to a different stand so we'll see what it holds. By the way that trophy cam took some awsome pics and is real easy to operate, hope it holds up.


----------

